# Ipod touch 4th gen screen stuck



## Brinasub (Aug 18, 2011)

I am unable to turn the Ipod off, use the external buttons or use the touch screen. However, the volume on the touch screen works. It continues to play music until the battery dies. It will not recognize the Computer when plugged in either. My son has hundreds of songs, games and movies on this and can't enjoy them. Please help.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

First to do a force shutdown on an iPod hold the Top button as well as the Home button at the same time until the iPod has a black screen. Wait 10-20 seconds then hold the top button to turn the iPod back on. Then connect it to your computer.


----------

